
Welcome to Our Sampler of Ancient Egyptian Supernatural Beings - Thevet
http://aedp-2k.swansea.ac.uk
======
eponeponepon
For the sake of anyone uncertain what to search for: hit 'start searching' and
then 'random result'.

It's a worthwhile endeavour.

~~~
kurthr
I had to reload the page or it would generate the same "random" result... but
that's exactly the way I found interesting beings!

~~~
posterboy
It shows a placeholder if no image is available, so i too thought at first it
were repeatedly showing the same result.

------
kakaorka
It’s always fascinating to see how innovative ancient Egypt was. This makes me
identify with them as normal people that share the same feelings with us. They
dreamt like us and imagined stuff like us. I wish I could go back in time and
live there for a while.

~~~
mrspeaker
It's hard to imagine that we aren't somehow "more evolved" than people in the
past, but then you see something like the wall graffiti in Pompeii and realize
that even our most evolved trait of shit-posting was well established
thousands of years ago! [[https://kashgar.com.au/blogs/history/the-bawdy-
graffiti-of-p...](https://kashgar.com.au/blogs/history/the-bawdy-graffiti-of-
pompeii-and-herculaneu)]

~~~
fit2rule
That's an interesting phenomenon - assuming that a modern trait is derived
from the modern era, until one leaves the modern era with sufficient interest
to discover the same trait in earlier cultures.

I've been quite hooked on the "Evidence of Ancient Civilisations and Advanced
Technology" series of youtube videos that are there for the watching - mostly
because it truly is interesting to think about. We still can't produce
buildings as advanced as some of the ancient examples out there in the jungles
- we just don't have the technology to do the things to stone that the
ancients did. So, there's something else at factor here - the deleterious
effects of civilisation.

At some point, we lose the edge. I blame shitposters.

------
hulahoof
It took me a few rounds to get a non-placeholder image, hopefully they flesh
out the rest soon! None of the images I got were for hybrids, but some of the
descriptions over placeholder image sounded interesting.

------
posterboy
Some of the bunny heads could be donkey heads. The staffs with bunny ears
remind of the was scepter.

------
gpvos
They could have saved a significant amount of bandwidth by scaling the
placeholder image appropriately.

------
andrewjrhill
Looks like the server is down.

